# Reel Fuelish 7/16/12



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

On Sunday I had the other owner come in and want to take his family and friends fishing for the day. I have never meet the guy and this was his first time to even see the boat in person. Pretty strange arrangement between my father in law and him. So he came to the boat late Sunday afternoon and said he wanted to go troll for a while and then hit some snapper on the way home. I told him the water to the west was gone far south and the water to the east didn't look great to me. He said lets stick to the plan. So I look on Hiltons and found what I thought looked the best and decided we would try the elbow. Monday morning rolls around and we leave around 645am. We get to the elbow and put the lines out in blended blue green water with scattered grass everywhere. I felt bad for the 2 guys in the cockpit. Robert and Jay did an awesome job keeping the baits clear and not complaining one bit or at least not out loud. We trolled around for a little over 3 hrs with no hits and I decided to troll toward the west toward the snapper spots. We were about 12 miles west of the elbow and found a wonderful current push that was dirty green on one side and blue green on the other. It looked great considering what we had been trolling. We troll this line for about 30 minutes and the center rigger goes off and it went off hard. I was watching the reel from the bridge trying to give them time to clear the lines, but we ran out of time and the reel was about to get spolled. So I start backing down hard and run over one of the rigger baits and stay in reverse for a while trying to catch back up. After 30minutes we finally get postioned over the fish and he stays down deep so were thinking a big tuna, but also remebering it could still be a blue marlin. We have the owners 11yr old son in the chair and he did great. We fight the fish for 1hr. and 30 minutes before we finally get a visual that we have a nice 350# blue marlin. Robert got the wiring gloves and wired the blue up to the boat, which was his first time to ever wire a fish. He started a little timid but he finally took some wraps and got the fish up. It was a beautiful blue who was lit up with all kinds of colors. After releasing the fish we had e girls on the boat who wanted to fish so we left the line and went and caught some snapper and the kids had a blast. I have to say thanks to the 2 mates Robert Morgan who is one of the owners son and Jay Nicholson, they did a heck of a job entertaining the kids all day. It was a great trip with the boat owner for his first time on the boat. 






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content























Capt. Lee Michael Norris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty fish Lee.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool. I bet it was the memory of that boys life.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

wow, what an arrangement!! LOL


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go Lee, Wish I had been with yall. Maybe next time. Great job capt.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a great day!!!.........question though. Isn't 12 miles west of the elbow a little shallow??? Just trying to figure out if you caught that fish in 120-160 ft of water??
Thanks


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good work!! Nice variety of fish! It seems the fish have been more on the edge this year in the canyon as opposed to past the 100 fathom curve?? Just my own observation.

Robert


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

I may not have been completely 12 miles just estimated from looking at the gps. We had just crossed the deep drop and was headed up into shallower water when she hit.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Roger that!! Good Deal....I've seen most my billfish real close to the 100 fathom curve.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------

